# Hoverflies in the house!



## Boc34 (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 
I am having a huge problem with hoverflies in the house. I started to see 2 or 3 a couple of weeks ago so I killed them. A couple of days later, a few more. Now when I get up for work I'm finding 10 or more and when I get home from work I'm finishing 20 or more. Last night I killed 30! Everytime I kill one another one appears! The house is clean. I understand they are pollenators and are attracted to flowers and some plants. I have no house plants. I can't find where they are getting in. 

Does anyone have any experience with these and how to get rid of them? I'm pulling my hair out trying to get them. I've killed hundreds and they still keep coming!! 

Thanks!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

What is your location? (Your profile is blank for location and while “the switch” of the forums to this new format has been a big relief one recurring gremlin is not easiky being able to see where posters are located.

Anyhoo, my guess is, like dormer flies, they are entering your attic space through the outside fascia screen where your roof overhangs the outside walls of the house and then from the attic finding ways into your living space (typically, like dormer flies they either see light when the attic is dark and go toward it or, they sense heat and go toward that and then enter through light fixtures openings, bathroom vents, etc., etc.

What worked for us was using the RAID FUMIGATOR cans - IN THE ATTIC - which are sold just about everywhere including the pest control aisle in grocery stores. NOT to be confused with the aerosol “fogger” cans. They are pretty useless in all but the tightest of spaces.

Our attic is pretty crazy big and so I set off four (4) cans about 15-20 feet in from each corner three to four times a year. (When we moved into our current, previous owner, home it was fairly overrun inside with everything from dormer flies to stink bugs. Just the first year that is. After a year of fumigating the attic quarterly flying bug sightings inside our home dropped to nil


Video illustrating why the _FUMIGATORS_ are so effective inside attic spaces:

















NOT these type:


----------

